# adjustable oly db help



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in need of some adjustable oly dbs for incline bench and db shoulder press.

Problem is what length db what size plates are good to use on a db ?

I already have one thick handled oly db but when doing most exercises I cant really use anything over the 5kg plate as it's too big.

What sort of weight can you load adjustable dbs up to ?

I currently lift 35kg incline bench for 4x10 and for the one arm db press 30 kg 5 rep max. So im guessing I will need enough plates to go up to about 60kg(even though that will take me a long time to get up to that.)


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100KG-OLYMPIC-DUMBELL-SET-2-WEIGHTS-MAKES-DUMBELLS-UP-TO-50KG-x-2-/170957831638?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item27cde17dd6 perhaps


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

exactly what I want but very expensive

reckon I could get something like that for a fair bit cheaper ?


----------



## Dutchguy_Asia (Nov 22, 2012)

I got something even more expensive as that one, quick lock dumbells from ironmaster. I got them to go up to 120lbs but if I want i can get it up to 160lbs. They are expensive but one of the best pieces of gear i ever bought.

Changing weights goes fast and easy no need to lift the dumbell up to change weights because allt he plates are the same size its easy to know how much your pushing. Just great, only problem was switching from KG to lbs but that is ok.

Together with my concept 2 model d one of the best investments in my home gym so far.


----------

